# Spare Time Scrap Wood



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I made these things just to play with jointer and planer, When my wife saw them she asked if she could use them to set hot pans on etc My finish on them is vegetable oil. I used that so if they got really hot there would be not fancy finish to be damaged. I was going to make one long one but she wanted two. When I ran them through the planer, I glued a 18" board on each side as an extender thus if any sipping, it wouldn't be on the board to be saved. Worked very well indeed---should have taken a picture--maybe I will by faking it and post tomorrow.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks very nice Jerry, good job.

Ross


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> I made these things just to play with jointer and planer, When my wife saw them she asked if she could use them to set hot pans on etc My finish on them is vegetable oil. I used that so if they got really hot there would be not fancy finish to be damaged. I was going to make one long one but she wanted two. When I ran them through the planer, I glued a 18" board on each side as an extender thus if any sipping, it wouldn't be on the board to be saved. Worked very well indeed---should have taken a picture--maybe I will by faking it and post tomorrow.


Never use vegetable oil it goes rancid! Use mineral oil if you want to use an oil. I know a lot of guys in the past have used vegetable oil, but there are so many proper things out there now. Definitely never cut up food on it.

I know guys may disagree but that does not make it correct.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

nickao65 said:


> Never use vegetable oil it goes rancid! Use mineral oil if you want to use an oil. I know a lot of guys in the past have used vegetable oil, but there are so many proper things out there now. Definitely never cut up food on it.
> 
> I know guys may disagree but that does not make it correct.


Thank you Nick for the information, I will be sure not to do so again, I'll do what I can to get it off. It sure is fun to make something that simple.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Jerry, something nice, simple, and pleases the better half. What more could you want?


----------



## petersenj20 (Aug 6, 2006)

Those look good Jerry. You giving the new toys a workout?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good evening Joe, ya it's been fun learning how to use them. Did that guy ever get in touch? Never called me. Maybe some day he will show up.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

As far as getting veggie oil off/out at this point I wouldn't worry to much about it. It might be good enough to seal it in with some mineral oil for now. If you aren't going to use them as trivets, you could melt some bees wax or parafin wax in with the mineral oil and use that to seal them. 

The cheapest source of mineral oil I know of would be a chain pharmacy like Walgreens or CVS and pick up their house brand. Last time I did this it was just a little bit cheaper than the stuff at Wal-Mart. And definately cheaper than "butcher block oil".

I did something similar Sunday as a way of playing some more with my new jointer and planer. Also first time using Gorilla Glue and some cabinet maker's clamps (ie Bessy). Big fun. Attaching a couple of fuzzy pictures. Walnut and birch, endgrain in final configuration, about 8" x 10"


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, here is the idea for trivets. Just run passes, flip the work and repeat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Jerry just one more way



http://www.routerforums.com/97202-post2.html
http://www.routerforums.com/97483-post9.html

========


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thank y'all, man I just gotta get that Texan out of me. It is amazing how much a fella can learn doing just simple stuff like that. It's like that tray I made for my wife, I am not real happy with the way it turned out, however I have learned more from that than anything else I have accomplished. Three months ago I planned, and I still do plan, on making an entertainment center. I'll start slow and build one day at a time, one project at a time.

One of the things I enjoy most is finishing, I know lots of guys don't like that part as much but I do. Maybe its because I've not finished a large project. A good finish can make a fair project look good whereas a bad finish can make a really good project look bad.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

xplorx4 - you did good - I wish my scraps of lumber looks like your species. Mine are all pine or some
lower grade of lumber.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> One of the things I enjoy most is finishing, I know lots of guys don't like that part as much but I do. Maybe its because I've not finished a large project.


Getting the finish on that big, ol' entertainment center will cure you of that... 

Seriously, I sort of enjoy the process if I'm in the right mood.

I clipped it out of the quote, but your comment about a little bit every day is dead on. I haven't been quite doing a little bit EVERY day (more like every other) but I have been trying to break projects down into smaller and smaller parts and keep reminding myself that this isn't a race. A small project or prototype to test an idea or skill before committing to something larger. 

Keep plugging away!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have refinished a couple end tables, you can see the two tier in my gallery. I am still not totally happy with how it turned out, but I feel I hit the point of diminishing returns so I just let it go and moved on.


----------

